# Im hooked!!



## scottma (Dec 28, 2017)

I received a sous vide for Christmas and used it for the first time tonight. 

I bought 2 NY strip roasts on sale for $3.99/LB.  Smoked one on xmas day and cut this one into steaks.

Set the temp at 129 and cooked for almost 2 hours.  A quick sear on the grill after.  These we probably the best steaks I've had at home ever.  Melt in your mouth tender. 

Thanks to you guys for posting and letting me know that sous vide exists.
View media item 553446View media item 553445


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 29, 2017)

I wouldn’t have known about it, either, if I hadn’t heard about it here.
It’s not good for everything, but for some things it’s just awesome.


----------



## Travis Aldridge (Dec 30, 2017)

If you want a real treat, cold smoke a steak the day before and then cook it in the sous vide.  Out of this world!  I don't cook steak any other way since I got my unit in July.


----------

